# quite amusing



## GeorgeA (Aug 31, 2012)

Quite amusing ---> Όχι πάντα "αρκετά διασκεδαστικό" αλλά "πολύ εντυπωσιακό/ενδιιαφέρον κ.λπ)

Γεια σας

Έχω πέσει σε μεταφράσεις που έχουν αποδώσει το "quite amusing" με το "αρκετά διασκεδαστικό".

Παράδειγμα: I had a recent experience which is quite amusing. (και συνεχίζει με την αφήγηση μιας πρόσφατης εμπειρίας ή οποία τον δίδαξε κάτι.). 

Μετάφραση: Είχα μια πρόσφατη εμπειρία που είναι αρκετά διασκεδαστική. 
(Αυτή τη μετάφραση τη θεωρώ λάθος και θα ήθελα και τη γνώμη σας).

Με εξαίρεση τις περιπτώσεις που μιλάμε για κάτι που γίνεται με "πολύ διασκεδαστικό τρόπο", στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις προσωπικά το θεωρώ λάθος και δε μου πάει στον προφορικό λόγο τo "αρκετά διασκεδαστικό" ή "αρκετά χαρούμενος" (για το quite happy) κ.ο.κ. 

Quite: 1.	completely, wholly, or entirely: quite the reverse; not quite finished.
2.	actually, really, or truly: quite a sudden change.
3.	to a considerable extent or degree: quite small; quite objectionable.

Βλέπω πως ο μεταφραστής παίρνει τον 3ο ορισμό ενώ ο ορισμός που ταιριάζει κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ο 2ος.

Επιπλέον, του "quite" βρίσκω πως η λέξη "amusing" μεταφράζεται λανθασμένα μερικές φορές. Επειδή τα περισσότερα λεξικά δίνουν τον ορισμό "διασκεδαστικό" κι αυτό ήταν, όλα τα "amusing" καταλήγουν στον ίδιο κουβά. 

Αλλά υπάρχουν και οι εξής ορισμοί του amusing:
To occupy or engage the attention of; to lose in deep thought; to absorb; also, to distract; to bewilder. [Obs.] 1913 Webster] Being amused with grief, fear, and fright, he could not find the house.--Fuller. [1913 Webster]

Προσωπικά, πιστεύω πως η σωστή μετάφραση για το παράδειγμα που έδωσα παραπάνω, είναι:

I had a recent experience which is quite amusing. = Πρόσφατα είχα μια πολύ διασκεδαστική εμπειρία.

Και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όταν δε βλέπω πού είναι το διασκεδαστικό της υπόθεσης, με βάση τον ορισμό του amusing που παρέθεσα, θα έλεγα: Πρόσφατα, είχα μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία. (ή μια εμπειρία που μου τράβηξε πολύ το ενδιαφέρον ή μου προκάλεσε έκπληξη ή εντυπωσιακή εμπειρία). 

Αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ και τη δική σας γνώμη.


----------



## pontios (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi GeorgeA.
It would be reasonable to conclude that "quite" equates to "very", based on your source (probably dictionary.com ?), and from what you've said (your very well constructed post) ; but from my experience "quite" (as in the given example, "quite amusing") more often than not, means "rather" or "somewhat" and so would very rarely refer to a "very" amusing experience; to my way of thinking, anyway.
I would have thought, maybe - "κάπως διασκεδαστικό" or "κάμποσο διασκεδαστικό", rather than " πολύ διασκεδαστικό", but I could be wrong of course !
When "quite" is used in other ways - as in "quite right"; then here you''d be referring to something that is "very" right, not "somewhat". 
It's quite a word !


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Τη λέξη _διασκεδαστικός _δε νομίζω ότι τη χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ μου ούτε την έχω προσέξει στο λόγο. Αν κάτι διασκεδάζει τότε είναι _ψυχαγωγικό_, μπορεί να είναι _γουστόζικο_, _κωμικό_ κλπ. Διασκεδαστικό, όχι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Έχω πολλά προβλήματα εδώ. Πρώτα, για το _amusing_ ας κοιτάξουμε σε αξιόπιστες πηγές και πηγές που μιλάνε για το επίθετο (τα παραδείγματα του παλιού Webster δεν είναι καν για το επίθετο):

funny and enjoyable: _an amusing story/game/incident | She writes very amusing letters. | I didn't find the joke at all amusing._ (OALD -- ενδιαφέρον έχει η παρουσίαση των συνωνύμων)
causing laughter and providing entertainment: _such a likeable, amusing man!_ (ODE)

«Διασκεδαστικός» θα είναι η πρώτη μου επιλογή, κάθε φορά.

Το _quite_ πάλι, αν δεν είναι «εντελώς, απολύτως» (_it's quite impossible_), τότε είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε «πολύ» και «αρκετά» — το «αρκετά» που δεν θα κάνει τον άλλο να σκεφτεί «όσο χρειάζεται». Αν υπάρχει δηλαδή φόβος για παρεξήγηση, καταφεύγουμε στο «πολύ».

Έχω πρόβλημα και με την ίδια την πρόταση για μετάφραση:
I had a recent experience which is quite amusing.

Θα έλεγα: I had a recent experience which was quite amusing. 
Μου έτυχε πρόσφατα κάτι πολύ διασκεδαστικό.
Μπορεί αυτό που περιγράφει στη συνέχεια να μην είναι διασκεδαστικό, αλλά από την εξαγγελία που κάνει εγώ κάτι διασκεδαστικό περιμένω. Δεν έχω βέβαια αντίρρηση για τα συνώνυμα: _αστείος, γουστόζικος, κωμικός._


----------



## pontios (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το _quite_ πάλι, αν δεν είναι «εντελώς, απολύτως» (_it's quite impossible_), τότε είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε «πολύ» και «αρκετά» — το «αρκετά» που δεν θα κάνει τον άλλο να σκεφτεί «όσο χρειάζεται». Αν υπάρχει δηλαδή φόβος για παρεξήγηση, καταφεύγουμε στο «πολύ».



Δηλαδή πρέπει να παρακάμψουμε όλα τα εξής επιρρήματα - "βασικά", "σχετικά", "κάπως", "κάμποσο" = και να πάμε ίσα στο "πολύ" με ένα μεγάλο διασκελισμό, για να αποφύγουμε παρεξηγήσεις ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Ναι, γιατί στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις (όπως εδώ) το _quite_ έχει θετική αύρα, ενώ τα «κάπως» κλπ δείχνουν επιφύλαξη.


Π.χ. Θα έλεγες το It's quite good «Είναι καλούτσικο»;


----------



## panadeli (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα έλεγες το It's quite good «Είναι καλούτσικο»;



Not quite.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Να βάλω κι αυτή τη σημείωση από το Longman:

Differences between British and American English: *quite*
In British English *quite* usually means 'fairly': _The film was quite enjoyable, although some of the acting was weak._ When American speakers say *quite*, they usually mean 'very': _We've examined the figures quite thoroughly._ Speakers of British English sometimes use *quite* to mean 'very', but only before words with an extreme meaning: _The whole experience was quite amazing._
http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/quite


----------



## Themis (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το _quite_ πάλι, αν δεν είναι «εντελώς, απολύτως» (_it's quite impossible_), τότε είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε «πολύ» και «αρκετά» — το «αρκετά» που δεν θα κάνει τον άλλο να σκεφτεί «όσο χρειάζεται». Αν υπάρχει δηλαδή φόβος για παρεξήγηση, καταφεύγουμε στο «πολύ».


Για αυτούς ακριβώς τους λόγους, υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μην καταφύγουμε πουθενά: ούτε "αρκετά", ούτε "πολύ", ούτε τίποτα. Θεωρώ απαραίτητο να αναφερθεί κι αυτή η εκδοχή σε σχέση με το quite.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Καλό κι αυτό!


----------



## pontios (Aug 31, 2012)

I see a distinction between 1 and 2, below ( but I understand what you're getting at).

1, You're quite right = you're "very"(or absolutely) right, so there's no doubt here. "Rightness" doesn't come in degrees, as we're either right or wrong.

2, Something is quite interesting = something is rather(or somewhat) interesting , but not "very" - why not use "very", if we want it to mean "very" here- as that's the only way to state it clearly and to leave no doubt.
So we are talking about something that qualifies as being rather(or fairly) interesting here - i.e. something that is definitely not boring, but, definitely not interesting enough to make it engrossing (or extremely/very interesting).


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

pontios said:


> So we are talking about something that qualifies as being rather interesting here - i.e. something that is definitely not boring, but, definitely not interesting enough to make it engrossing (or extremely/very interesting).


Όταν θα σκέφτεσαι όλα αυτά τα πράγματα, τότε θα πεις «αρκετά». Ο μεταφραστής πάλι δεν μπορεί να μπει εύκολα στο μυαλό του συγγραφέα. Φαίνεται αυτό και από τα «ναι μεν, αλλά» της σημείωσης στο Longman. Χρειάζεται τη βοήθεια των συμφραζομένων. Αλλά το _quite_ δεν είναι πότε τόσο λίγο όσο το «κάπως».


----------



## pontios (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αλλά το _quite_ δεν είναι πότε τόσο λίγο όσο το «κάπως».



Έχεις δίκιο, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, σχετικά με το ¨κάπως¨.
Good night and I hope all the dads get served breakfast in bed this weekend !


----------



## GeorgeA (Aug 31, 2012)

Καλημέρα/Καλησπέρα,

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα φώτα σας στο θέμα. Οι απαντήσεις σας ως προς το quite και ειδικά η παραπομπή στη σημείωση του Longman με κάλυψαν πλήρως.

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η άποψη που έδωσε ο Themis:
 "Για αυτούς ακριβώς τους λόγους, υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μην καταφύγουμε πουθενά: ούτε "αρκετά", ούτε "πολύ", ούτε τίποτα. Θεωρώ απαραίτητο να αναφερθεί κι αυτή η εκδοχή σε σχέση με το quite." - Themis

Σ' εκείνο που δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ακόμα είναι πως το amusing έχει πάντα την έννοια "διασκεδαστικό". 

Έχω την εντύπωση πως μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του "ενδιαφέρον" ή "αξιοπερίεργο". Οι λόγοι γι' αυτή μου την υποψία είναι πως 
1)	θυμάμαι να έχω συναντήσει περιπτώσεις όπου δεν υπήρχε τίποτα το διασκεδαστικό στην αναφορά όταν χρησιμοποιήθηκε το amusing και
2)	συνεχίζω να βρίσκω το "interesting" στα συνώνυμα του amusing.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> 2)	συνεχίζω να βρίσκω το "interesting" στα συνώνυμα του amusing.


Δεν θα ήθελες να πω «That's an amusing observation».

Είναι πολύ προχειροκατασκευασμένο το λεξικό συνωνύμων που χρησιμοποιείς ή ξανοίγεται πολύ. Η Encarta έχει:
amusing : funny, humorous, entertaining, comical, witty, droll, hilarious, diverting


----------



## GeorgeA (Aug 31, 2012)

Υπάρχουν άφθονα τέτοια στο διαδίκτυο αλλά παραθέτω εδώ ένα παράδειγμα. Είναι από τον ιστοχώρο του CNN, από ένα άρθρο για το νέο βιβλίο που περιγράφει το πώς σκοτώθηκε ο Οσάμα Μπιν Λάντεν. (Καλά δε θα σχολιάσω εδώ το γεγονός πως βρέθηκε κάποιος να το κάνει βιβλίο αυτό – τι άλλο θα δούμε; ) Εδώ, για παράδειγμα, θα μετάφραζα το "amusing" ως "εντυπωσιακές" ή "που σου κόβουν την ανάσα" ή ... Αλλά "διασκεδαστικές";;;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Δεν έδωσες το απόσπασμα που υποσχέθηκες, αλλά, αν εννοείς το παρακάτω, η σημασία παραμένει «διασκεδαστικός». Δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι απλώς «ενδιαφέρον» όταν δίπλα έχει το _eye-opening_.

The new book by former Navy SEAL Matt Bissonnette, published under the pseudonym Mark Owen, has some eye-opening, sometimes amusing details about the mission that killed Osama bin Laden. 
http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2012/08/30/excerpts-from-seals-book-about-osama-bin-laden-killing/


----------



## GeorgeA (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry. I was quite "amused" with this "amusing" article and in my "amusement" I forgot to attach it. Ευχαριστώ που το έκανες εσύ nickel. 

Δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω ακόμα πως το amusing περιορίζεται στο διασκεδαστικό. Για την ώρα όμως, μιας και δεν υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση, παίρνω ως δεδομένο το "διασκεδαστικό" και όλα τα παρόμοια και αφήνω το "περίεργο" στην άκρη μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου.


----------



## cougr (Aug 31, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> [........] Για την ώρα όμως, μιας και δεν υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση, παίρνω ως δεδομένο το "διασκεδαστικό" και όλα τα παρόμοια και αφήνω το "περίεργο" στην άκρη μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου.



Not so quickly George.:)

Υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που το "_amusing_" χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο με την έννοια του "_interesting_" (και συνώνυμα) παρά του "_entertaining_" ή του "_funny_"(κτλ). 

Όπως για παράδειγμα:

I find it quite _amusing_ that a company would decide to have uniform pricing right across a continent in a currency that looks like it might not survive the phasing in period of the new pricing regime. But that's what Microsoft seems to be doing. 

I find it quite _amusing_ that this level of scrutiny of the sexual harassment allegations has not been commented on or written about by the media 

In retrospect I find it quite _amusing_ that I managed to present what is clearly a (First World War) historian’s portfolio for a paper which counted on the language & literature side of my degree – thankfully the examiners were very generous with such an atypical submission............

I find it _amusing _that people talk about a writer's solitude, and it's true you take those opportunities, but writing is often done while your world is still crashing ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

We are not amused. :)

Θέλω να πω ότι, όταν χρησιμοποιείς το amusing με τη σημασία τού intriguing, προκαλείς τον αναγνώστη σου, που περιμένει κάτι προς το entertaining.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> We are not amused. :)


Και περνάμε στο σχετικό νήμα της Λεξιλογίας, εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6839


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok. Here is what I found. 

Amusing comes from the verb amuse, which is itself from the Middle French word amuser. Interestingly, amuser meant "to stare at stupidly," and the English word originally meant "to deceive by distraction." The more benign funny and enjoyable meanings didn't arise until much later, but they eventually made the original meaning obsolete.

Online Etymology Dictionary
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=amusing&searchmode=none
amusing (adj.) 
c.1600, "cheating;" prp. adjective from amuse (v.).* Sense of "interesting" is from 1712*; that of "pleasantly entertaining, tickling to the fancy" is from 1826. Noted late 1920s as a vogue word. Amusive has been tried in all senses since 18c. and might be useful, but it never caught on. Related: Amusingly.

Άρα, η λέξη amusing εμπεριείχε την έννοια bewilder or puzzle or interesting. Αν και σήμερα η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με την έννοια του "διασκεδαστικού", υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις, όπως στα παραδείγματα που παρέθεσε στο #19 ο cougr ή στο άρθρο στο οποίο παρέθεσα (ή μάλλον σκόπευα να παραθέσω και το έκανε ο nickel) στο #16 - #17, όπου η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με την παλιότερη έννοιά της "κάτι περίεργο", "κάτι που σε εκπλήσει ή σε ξαφνιάζει", "κάτι που σε κάνει να απορείς". 

Οι ορισμοί 4 και 5 του New Shorter Oxford English Dictionary είναι:
#4: Muse intently; gaze in astonishment
#5: Cause to muse; confound, bewilder, puzzle.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2012)

Αυτά τα «I find it quite amusing that» που συγκέντρωσε ο cougr (και αρκετά περισσότερα εδώ) ή το ακόμα πιο συνηθισμένο «it is amusing that» θυμίζουν το ελληνικό «έχει πλάκα», όπου το διασκεδαστικό πρέπει να αποσαφηνιστεί όπως και το funny: Amusing ha-ha or amusing peculiar?

Εκεί μου φαίνεται φυσιολογική αυτή η διάσταση του διασκεδαστικού. Ωστόσο, στην πρόταση «has some eye-opening, sometimes amusing details» δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να σημαίνει απλώς «ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες». Θα ήταν ξεφούσκωμα μετά το eye-opening. Πρέπει να είναι amusing ha-ha.


----------



## pontios (Sep 2, 2012)

Για να ξεφύγουμε από αυτό το αδιέξοδο(τους υπαινιγμούς/τις αποχρώσεις του χιούμορ κτλ), σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως θα πρέπει να επιτρέψουμε στους εαυτούς μας μια μικρή ποιητική άδεια (όσον άφορα τη μετάφραση), τι νομίζετε;
Τέλος πάντων, με το πλεονέκτημα της ελεύθερης σκέψης :

amusing = fascinating, captivating, engaging (with a little licence. i.e., outside the strict definitions of the dictionaries).
(I deliberately left out "quite" as that's another thing we're contending with here of course and I thought it was best to leave it lurking in the background,for now).

Αυτό μας προσφέρει άλλα επίθετα - συναρπαστικός, ελκυστικός, μαγευτικός, σαγηνευτικός , κ.τ.λ.

By the way, is there an equivalent term to "quite engaging", in Greek, as I couldn't think of anything that came (satisfactorily) close to it.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello there from Down Under!

Κατάλαβα τον συλλογισμό σου. 

Αυτό που βρήκα αφού έψαξα σε παραδείγματα, είναι πως αναμφίβολα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ως "διασκεδαστικό" ή "αστείο" ή κάτι που έχει πλάκα. Οι λέξεις συναρπαστικό, σαγηνευτικό κ.λπ. που ανέφερες ταιριάζουν μ' αυτή την έννοια. 

Στις ελάχιστές εξαιρέσεις, η έννοια που αντιλαμβάνομαι προσωπικά είναι "κάτι που με εκπλήσσει επειδή είναι παράξενο". Βέβαια, όπως βλέπεις εδώ το εκφράζω με ένα ρήμα ενώ μιλάμε για ένα επίθετο. Αλλά το εκπληκτικό δε θα εξυπηρετούσε εδώ. Απλά λέω πως στις ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις μιας διαφορετικής χρήσης όπου είναι ξεκάθαρο πως δεν υπάρχει διασκέδαση ή κάτι ευχάριστο, πιστεύω πως με βάση τους ορισμούς που βρήκα και ανέφερα παραπάνω αλλά και στο Merriam Webster's στο synonym study, υπάρχει κάτι που εισάγει το στοιχείο της "έκπληξης" ή της "αμηχανίας" (something that bewilders you). Mπορεί να είναι διασκεδαστική έκπληξη – έκπληξη ha-ha :) - ή έκπληξη του τύπου "ε δεν το πιστεύω" -που δεν είναι τίποτα το διασκεδαστικό αλλά κάτι που βρίσκω αλλόκοτο ή παράξενο.


----------



## pontios (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi there, George.
Κατάλαβα περίπου τι ψάχνεις.

The new book ... has some eye-popping, sometimes amusing details of the mission that killed Obama.

Eye-popping ισοδυναμεί, κάπως, με το "mind boggling", η "astounding", η "surprising".
So eye-popping details = καταπληκτικές λεπτομέρειες.
(Our eyes pop when we're surprised/astonished).
Δηλαδή ήδη έχει καλυφθεί η σημασία της "έκπληξης" (και της "αμηχανίας" ίσως) με το "eye-popping", και συνεπώς, κτγμ , μπορεί άδικα να ψάχνεις για μια (ίσως ανύπαρκτη) λέξη που πλησιάζει το νόημα της "διασκεδαστικής έκπληξης", η κάτι το παρόμοιο (όπως ανέφερες στην ανάρτηση σου, παραπάνω).

So eye-popping details = καταπληκτικές λεπτομέρειες.
Για το amusing details .. ενδιαφέρουσες / συναρπαστικές / διασκεδαστικές λεπτομέρειες. One of the three, anyway.
Το στοιχείο του χα-χα λείπει βέβαια, άλλα δεν ξέρουμε άμα ο συγγραφέας ήθελε να το προσδώσει εδώ - και ας διάλεξε το
amusing - which may just mean "interesting", as we've seen.


----------



## cougr (Sep 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτά τα «I find it quite amusing that» που συγκέντρωσε ο cougr (και αρκετά περισσότερα εδώ) ή το ακόμα πιο συνηθισμένο «it is amusing that» θυμίζουν το ελληνικό «έχει πλάκα», όπου το διασκεδαστικό πρέπει να αποσαφηνιστεί όπως και το funny: Amusing ha-ha or amusing peculiar?



Συμφωνώ. Όμως την έννοια που αντιλαμβάνομαι, ως επί το πλείστον, με πολλά από αυτά τα «I find it quite amusing that», είναι: «το θεωρώ περίεργο/παράξενο και μου δημιουργείται η απορία/εκπλήσσομαι» ή πιο απλά «με παραξενεύει το ότι/παραξενεύομαι». Γι' αυτό νομίζω ότι αν υπήρχε κάποιο παράγωγο επίθετο αυτού του ρήματος δεν θα είχαμε το πρόβλημα μετάφρασης που επικρατεί κάποιες φορές με τη λέξη «amusing».


----------

